#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Gehirn kann sich von Alkoholschäden zum Teil regenerieren >

## aerzteblatt.de

Würzburg ? Wenn Alkoholkranke mit dem Trinken aufhören, kann sich ihr Gehirn von den Schäden teilweise erholen. Das berichten Wissenschaftler der Universitäten Würzburg, Basel, Oxford und Siena in der Zeitschrift Brain (2007 130(1): 36-47). Die ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

